# Ragim Wolf Custom



## jbb94952 (Jan 2, 2015)

So, I've been shooting a 50# Samick Sage for about a year after not having shot since I was a teenager. I've been tossing the idea of a longbow around, and stopped in at my local archery shop today and asked to look at a few.

The salesman took a few off the rack, and I liked the feel of the Wolf Custom the best out of what was available. I didn't shoot it, as I'm a lefty and they only had a right handed version, but I strung it, drew it and it seemed pretty comfortable in a 40# draw weight. I admit, I'm over bowed at 50#, but my current bow is fun to shoot, and I've gotten fairly accurate at up to about 25 yards with it, but having something to shoot in a lighter weight for all day fun is appealing.

Thing is, there isn't a lot of information available on Ragim bows, so I was looking for opinions on them? Anybody shot this bow? Ragim in general? The price seems decent at $260, but I don't know much about longbows and could definitely use some other opinions. Anything else comparable in that range I should look at?

I should mention this bow and shop have the distinct advantage of being available to me before an upcoming camping trip at a lake that has an awesome outdoor range... I'd have to order the bow, but I should have a lh version in a couple of days should I order it.

So any input would be appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## MikeWinVA (Feb 14, 2014)

I saw one of those also at a nearby archery shop this past summer.

I contemplated its purchase, but after some research held off. I found some reviews on line that noted that it had significant hand shock and its performance was mediocre at best even considering the price. From what I was able to find, most Ragim products had good fit and finish, but below average performance. The other Ragim bows I saw appeared to be well made, nicely finished. I have a Sage also, and this bow is twice its price...I don't think it is twice the bow.

I never did shoot it YMMV.

Lancaster has Samick limbs for about $80 for your Sage. You could just get a lower poundage set.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

jbb94952 said:


> Thing is, there isn't a lot of information available on Ragim bows, so I was looking for opinions on them? Anybody shot this bow? Ragim in general? The price seems decent at $260, but I don't know much about longbows and could definitely use some other opinions. Anything else comparable in that range I should look at?


In general, the Ragim stuff is on par with others on the sub-$250, high-production, bows. Ragim, is a big importer/exporter of archery equipment, and there is so much cross-branding going on, that you could easily buy another brand in that category and still be getting the same bow, or at least, the same maker. Like others in this category, some of their stuff seems reasonably priced for what it is and some seems overpriced for what it is. If you like the Wolf, in the realm of bows, $260 is a fair price. You could pay a whole lot more for a starter bow from one of the Big Names and still not be certain it didn't get to your hands via Ragim or some other such connection. They do have a quick and easy warranty program, as does some of the others in this category of bows.


----------



## jbb94952 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks, folks. Pretty much what I figured. I just seem to see them around, but nobody talks about them much. My son actually has a Ragim Wildcat - it's been a pretty decent bow for him, and seems a nicer finished bow than my daughter's PSE Heritage in a similar price range, although it can be hard to figure out who made what in a cheap bow.

Appreciate the advice on the Sage limbs, but I was curious as to trying out a longbow for a while. Always fun to try out something different.


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a Ragim Fox Custom 50#, and I like it.
I haven't shot it too much lately (Since I purchased a Custom Built Longbow), but would have no problem picking it back up, and going to a 3D shoot, or out hunting should something happen to my new bow.


----------



## rb61 (Sep 11, 2014)

When I was looking for a <30# bow for form practice, I bought a Black Bear ($240). I sent it back the day after it arrived. The riser looked like it had been roughly rasped and finished by an inexperienced 7th grade shop student.


----------



## Bertotrumpet (Jun 12, 2021)

I have a Ragim wolf custom. It came with a 64 " string Dacron B 150. I put it on the bow and the brace height was perfect. Without any tuning it shot straight as an arrow can. Smooth draw, no stack or hand shock. Maybe there are lemons out there, but not this bow. THIS IS A GOOD BOW!


----------



## Rowedog (Jul 10, 2021)

I have a Ragim Mountain Lion. It's a recurve of course, but it's a very fast bow.

Not much hand shock with heavier arrows but a bit with lighter ones.

It has carbonfibre running through the centre of the limbs, thats what probably gives it it's speed, but on the whole I am very pleased with it.

I did hear a rumour their low end bows weren't great but their higher end stuff was on par with bows of the same price.
I also heard they knock out some PSE bows at their factory, don't know if thats true though.


----------



## PrimitiveShot (Aug 5, 2020)

I've got the regular Ragim wolf myself, shoots really nicely. The included string was too long and too thick however, I do find the grip to be a little chunky too but you get used to it. The string grooves are a little abrasive on the string loops so I opted for an endless loop string for extra padding.


----------



## Roadsnakes (Nov 29, 2016)

I almost pulled the trigger on a Wolf Custom. What a Good Looking Bow!

For some reason I went with a Southwest Archery Scorpion Longbow.









SWA 68" Scorpion Longbow | Southwest Archery


The Southwest Archery Scorpion Longbow sets a new standard for cost versus quality. With an overall length of 68”, it uses the same materials as the incredibly recognizable Tigershark series which consist of dymond wood, tiger wood, white oak, and padouk. It’s offered in draw weights of 25lbs...




www.southwestarcheryusa.com




'





I probably would have been happy either way.


----------



## vincenthanna (Feb 25, 2020)

Roadsnakes said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on a Wolf Custom. What a Good Looking Bow!
> 
> For some reason I went with a Southwest Archery Scorpion Longbow.
> 
> ...


I have two SWA bows, a spyder and a tiger shark pro. I used to have a PSE impala and it was a nice bow, but it had some fit and finish problems that my SWA bows just dont have. My PSE impala was made by Ragim archery. For my money the SWA products are better quality at a better price.


----------



## Roadsnakes (Nov 29, 2016)

vincenthanna said:


> I have two SWA bows, a spyder and a tiger shark pro. I used to have a PSE impala and it was a nice bow, but it had some fit and finish problems that my SWA bows just dont have. My PSE impala was made by Ragim archery. For my money the SWA products are better quality at a better price.


'
PLUS
Although I haven`t had the need, I`ve heard their customer service is excellent.
And the bows are lookers.
'








'
'








'
'








'
'


----------

